
Getting into top MBA program with a low GPA - surajgupta
https://www.sageadmit.com/getting-top-mba-low-gpa/
======
qubex
"If you pay us we'll help to get you into a course you are academically
unprepared to profit from so that you can accrue massive debt associated with
master's programmes at premiere institutions so you too can be an unhappy
holder of the much-vaunted degree."

